# Exploratory Laparotomy,Lysis of Adhesions



## Trendale

Hi, Can someone tell what code(s) is used for Exploratory Laparotomy, Lysis of Adhesions, and release of small -bowel obstruction? I have code 49000 and I believe the lysis of adhesions release is included(44005)? There is no mention of a separate incision in the report, so will it be bundled in?, or is this coded separate with a 59 and 51? Thanks!


----------



## pattivest

Unless you have documentation that the lysis of adhesions is very large it is included in the exploratory code.  The documentation cannot only state that the lysis was done to obtain access to the site, it must be excessive.  Most times you will not get the documentation you need in order to bill this separately.


----------



## Trendale

*49000*

So your saying 49000 is the corret code to use for that, and code it alone?, unless doucumentation warrants the additional code? Thanks!


----------



## mmelcam

If the adhesions were causing the small bowl obstruction and the physician did a lysis of adhesions to release the small bowel, I would code 44005.


----------



## Trendale

*exploratory lap,lysis of adhesions*

Would you code the 44005 alone or together with 49000? ( The bowel obstruction is causing the adhesions)


----------



## mmelcam

alone


----------



## Trendale

*44005*

Thanks!


----------

